# Compiling redshift (color temperature app)



## carlton_draught (Sep 12, 2010)

I've become enamoured with redshift on linux, and want it on my freebsd workstation. As an introduction, blue light is known to suppress melatonin output. To get a good nights sleep, your body needs to start producing some melatonin after nightfall so that you can feel tired etc. If you are an insomniac or just have trouble sleeping, this is worth a try. You can do this by using yellow tinted bug lights after dark, and configuring your GUI to output less blue as evening progresses. 

Redshift is an app that reduces the color temperature of x11 output after nightfall, according to your longitude and latitude.

I've downloaded the source for 1.5, and done a  
`# ./configure; make; make install`

However, the make install appears to hang after the following:

```
sed -e "s|\@bindir\@|/usr/local/bin|g" -e "s|\@localdir\@|/usr/local/share/locale|g" > defs.py
```

At that point, we CTRL-C out of it, and see 

```
^C*** defs.py removed
```

However, at this stage the gtk-redshift is not built, but redshift is. So we can still use the command line executable. It is in /path/to/redshift-1.5/src. So we can manually put it in the right place:
`# cp /path/to/redshift-1.5/src/redshift /usr/local/bin`

From there we can make a custom launcher in the gnome panel, put it in the startup applications, or whatever. However, I'd be curious to see if anyone else can get it to fully compile.


----------



## CoCo (Sep 16, 2010)

You'll need to install x11-toolkits/py-gtk2 and devel/py-xdg, in case you didn't already.

Then try building/installing with devel/gmake instead of the standard make.

I.e.:

```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/gmake && make install clean
# cd redshiftsrc && ./configure --enable-gui MAKE=/usr/local/bin/gmake
# gmake && gmake install
```


----------



## Dr.Topaz (May 21, 2017)

CoCo said:


> You'll need to install x11-toolkits/py-gtk2 and devel/py-xdg, in case you didn't already.
> 
> Then try building/installing with devel/gmake instead of the standard make.
> 
> ...


Why don't you use the port,http://www.freshports.org/accessibility/redshift


----------



## OlivierW (Jun 13, 2017)

Dr.Topaz the question was asked in september 2010 and the port is available only since november 2010, that's probably why


----------

